# New GTR For Sale



## NMJ007 (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a Nissan Skyline GT-R for sale £55,000

red, with sat nav, just arrived from japan.

Brand new Delivery Miles 12 to be correct.

anyone intrested Might keep for my self but can not get insurence.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

you bought a car without checking insurance first ? :wavey:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Skyline or GT-R? If it's new it can't be both.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> Skyline or GT-R? If it's new it can't be both.


Sounds like a chancer.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

If its a new GT-R Nissan UK would be interested!!!  :chairshot :chairshot


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

does the Sat Nav take UK postcodes?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

..... and then he was gone........ :runaway:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

now I will never know if he had postcodes or not


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I very much doubt it. In fact I very much doubt he had a car at all.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

I have a new GTR Z-tune version for sale. £200k. £10k deposit will reserve. Any takers?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

R33_GTS-t said:


> I have a new GTR Z-tune version for sale. £200k. £10k deposit will reserve. Any takers?


do you have insurance?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Or a vehicle?


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

R33_GTS-t said:


> I have a new GTR Z-tune version for sale. £200k. £10k deposit will reserve. Any takers?


£10k deposit sent via paypal. please contact me to arrange delivery. please.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

ru' said:


> £10k deposit sent via paypal. please contact me to arrange delivery. please.


Bugger was just taking the cash round :chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

ru' said:


> £10k deposit sent via paypal. please contact me to arrange delivery. please.





Have just been to collect the car-told him I was called Ru


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Maybe the mods should make a special section for people selling new GTRs before they arrive - then they would be easy to delete.


----------



## R35NZ (Mar 18, 2008)

I have mine on ebay for sale and on this fourm if anyone is interested.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

R35NZ said:


> I have mine on ebay for sale and on this fourm if anyone is interested.


Why?


----------



## chriswells (Jul 25, 2008)

R35NZ has already mentioned the car is for sale.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Can we find the little fcuker and cut his hands off please !! These are the scum that give genuine people the hump ME INCLUDED !!


----------



## Gerry A Trick (Jul 21, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how long the wait is for a GTR if I order now?


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Gerry A Trick said:


> Can anyone tell me how long the wait is for a GTR if I order now?


Not very long if you get a cancelled order, just don't tell any of the poor guys waiting patiently for their cars.........:chairshot


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

The best thing to do is not answer this type of thread at all. He is probably sat at home now, in his Mothers house, in his bedroom full of Playstations wishing he could afford a bag of crisps. Ignore the moron.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

clint thrust said:


> The best thing to do is not answer this type of thread at all. He is probably sat at home now, in his Mothers house, in his bedroom full of Playstations wishing he could afford a bag of crisps. Ignore the moron.


Oh come on Clint,

I am sat here getting paid to reply to him mate, only 18 minutes until my shift finishes, how else am i supposed to pass the working day???.......


----------



## Gerry A Trick (Jul 21, 2009)

Actually.....ACTUALLY, I'm a retired 63yo airline pilot who needs a fix of adrenalin......Gerry A Trick.....geddit?


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

clint thrust said:


> The best thing to do is not answer this type of thread at all. He is probably sat at home now, in his Mothers house, in his bedroom full of Playstations wishing he could afford a bag of crisps. Ignore the moron.


Have i missed something? 

I guessing you are saying he's Troll and you know this from his IP address or......?


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Well i'm selling mine too. 

Deffo keeping my R34 instead. It's not a car for me. As It's for the Audi TT generation


----------



## Gerry A Trick (Jul 21, 2009)

or what? Keep digging.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> Well i'm selling mine too.
> 
> Deffo keeping my R34 instead. It's not a car for me. As It's for the Audi TT generation



There is no way the GTR is in the TT mould. Its more S3. The R8 would be TT.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

It drives it's self and that is Like an Audi TT I 'm a driver and like drivers cars. Sorry but it's not for me or my style of driving. When i drive the R35 i feel like i'm in 2nd in command. If it was'nt for that i'd keep it..Everthing eles is on the plus side.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

MR-ROADRUNNER said:


> It drives it's self and that is Like an Audi TT I 'm a driver and like drivers cars. Sorry but it's not for me or my style of driving. When i drive the R35 i feel like i'm in 2nd in command. If it was'nt for that i'd keep it..Everthing eles is on the plus side.


You're a driver, but your happy with the 4WD of the R34? I know a few RWD guys who would beg to differ. 

Anyway - each to their own. I'm a shit driver and need all the help i can get


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

misters3 said:


> You're a driver, but your happy with the 4WD of the R34? I know a few RWD guys who would beg to differ.
> 
> Anyway - each to their own. I'm a shit driver and need all the help i can get


I thought the R34 was mostly rear wheel drive . And only put small amount to the front when in a straight line. Along with a very mechanical feel this why i like it. 
Wheres the R35 has a very electronic feel Like a TT.. And to which never behaves the same way twice on the trott.


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

misters3 said:


> Anyway - each to their own. I'm a shit driver and need all the help i can get


+1


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

misters3 said:


> You're a driver, but your happy with the 4WD of the R34? I know a few RWD guys who would beg to differ.


Skyline GT-R's aren't really 4WD most of the time...in a straight line there is some split to the front wheels but once you start putting steering lock on they're effectively RWD.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Snowfiend said:


> Skyline GT-R's aren't really 4WD most of the time...in a straight line there is some split to the front wheels but once you start putting steering lock on they're effectively RWD.


And if the rear wheels start to spin, power isn't redirected to the front? 

I'm trying to remember if the R35 is like that - details are in the new brochure i picked up a few weekends ago, but it's in my car at the mo.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

Like i said The r35 has a very electronic feel to it which i hate..... And when it does put power to the front wheels sometimes it will let the rear brake away. But mostly it kicks into 4wd that quickly it ends up 4wd drifting and under steering like an evo or TT. So you back off a bit and then try again.

. Unlike the R34 which you can keep it in there and steer on the throtle instead.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yup mine will be sold today for £250k !!!!


----------

